# Raleigh, NC - Serenity



## scholz (Nov 3, 2008)

We have an opening for one player in our weekly Serenity Game (Tuesday Nights 7:30pm - 11:30pm) in North Raleigh. 
Game details available at : Mutineers Wiki
email doctormalaan(at)yahoo.com

Steve


----------



## scholz (Jan 31, 2009)

This game is played in the 'Verse, based on Joss Whedon's Firefly TV series and Serenity Movie. It will use the Serenity RPG system with some house rules. Adventures follow the crew of the Summer's Gift, mutineers who returned the ship to its rightful owner, only to find him dead. They now ply the spacelanes making a credit where they can, doing some good, and helping the resistance. 
Current Crew:
    * Arden 689-C - Doctor
    * Christian Edge - Steward
    * Marina Kseniya Sebastien - Engineer
    * Nika Earhart - Pilot


----------



## scholz (Feb 22, 2009)

Exciting new time 7:00pm to 11:00pm Tuesday nights.


----------

